# Compaq presario C700- error # 10008



## dbermud1 (Jan 24, 2009)

My Compaq Presario C770US Notebook PC seems to have lost about half its memory or something. I press F10 in order to go to the "Insyde H20 setup Utility" and did a diagnostics test and came up with an error code #10008- Failed. Replace Hard Disk 1...
I dont know what happend but I wanted to just reboot the computer back to its normal state with vista. but in order to do so i need to reboot it with the windows vista CD which i dnt have :upset:. 
is there anyway to reboot the computer with out the CD or what should I do?


----------



## chandr_d (Nov 28, 2009)

My Compaq Presario C700 Notebook PC seems to replace hard disk. I press F10 in order to go to the "Insyde H20 setup Utility" and did a diagnostics test and came up with an error code #10008- Failed. Replace Hard Disk 1...
I dont know what happend but I wanted to just reboot the computer back to its normal state with xp. but in order to do so i need to reboot it with the windows xp CD which i have . 
is there any options or procedures to get my pc ready or what should I do


----------



## chandr_d (Nov 28, 2009)

please................. reply me soon........ waiting for your good response.


----------



## knobydobs (Feb 27, 2011)

Reinstalling your os will not fix your problem.
To get back your missing memory you will need to buy a new hard drive.
To make a new install disk try searching "vista install disk untouched iso torrent" in google. Then use an iso burner like Daemon Tools Lite to write the iso to DVD.
Edit: Make sure that you read the description and comments of the torrent to make sure it works and the iso is bootable.


----------

